# ¡Hoy, 29 mayo, cumpleaños de Agró!



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró:
¡Muchísimas felicidades! Es un placer ver la garza (es una garza, ¿no?) cada vez que entro al foro. 
Mil gracias por tu ayuda,
Aldonza


----------



## Agró

Gracias, Aldonza. Un placer verte a ti también por aquí.

(Y sí, el pajarraco es una garza).


----------



## aztlaniano

¡Happy birthday, Agró!
It may be a cliché to say "you're not getting older, you're getting better", but in your case it certainly appears to be true.
All the best,
Aztlaniano


----------



## maidinbedlam

Muchas felicidades.
Siempre es un placer entrar en el foro y encontrar tu exactitud y buen hacer.
Saludos desde Bedlam (aka Vigo).


----------



## Masood

Many happy returns, Agró! And thanks for all your help. 

Cheers
Masood


----------



## jackaustralia

Happy Birthday Mate! It's still the 29th in Australia at least... Nice to see a bit of comaradae. Birthday wishes from Adelaide, my little city.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Agró!!....un gusto siempre ver tus respuestas por ahí .


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

¡Felicidades Agró! que cumplas muchos más.

Un abrazo


----------



## ewie

*Happy birthday, Agró!*


----------



## fenixpollo

¡Feliz día, Agró!


----------



## la_machy

Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y al '*Maestro* con cariño'.

*¡Muy feliz cumple, teacher Agró!* .


*Marie*


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Agró:

Hoy son apenas 46, pero preparate porque en breve cumplirás como 10.000 (y está permitido festejártelos ¿no?).

En fin, de momento he podido encontrar la forma de "miaumiarte" ¡feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## chamyto

¡ Muchas felicidades Agró !


----------



## gatogab

*¡felicidades, muchacho!*​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi unisco ai festeggiamenti  
Auguri!


----------



## Agró

aztlaniano said:


> ¡Happy birthday, Agró!
> It may be a cliché to say "you're not getting older, you're getting better", but in your case it certainly appears to be true.
> All the best,
> Aztlaniano


Just like wine does, hopefully. Thanks, Aztlaniano.


maidinbedlam said:


> Muchas felicidades.
> Siempre es un placer entrar en el foro y encontrar tu exactitud y buen hacer.
> Saludos desde Bedlam (aka Vigo).


Graciñas, maid. O mesmo... digo.


Masood said:


> Many happy returns, Agró! And thanks for all your help.
> 
> Cheers
> Masood


Thanks, Masood, my pleasure.


jackaustralia said:


> Happy Birthday Mate! It's still the 29th in Australia at least... Nice to see a bit of comaradae. Birthday wishes from Adelaide, my little city.


G'Day, Jack. Thank you, and thanks to that _Adelady_.


Rayines said:


> ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Agró!!....un gusto siempre ver tus respuestas por ahí .


Gracias, Rayines. Bueno, se hace lo que se puede...


PACOALADROQUE said:


> ¡Felicidades Agró! que cumplas muchos más.
> 
> Un abrazo


Otro pa ti, Paco. Saludos.


ewie said:


> *Happy birthday, Agró!*


Thanks, lad. Saludos a Manchester.


fenixpollo said:


> ¡Feliz día, Agró!
> Gracias, fenix, un saludo.





la_machy said:


> Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y al '*Maestro* con cariño'.
> 
> *¡Muy feliz cumple, teacher Agró!* .
> 
> 
> *Marie*


Aut Caesar aut nihil.
Gracias, machy.


Calambur said:


> Hola, Agró:
> 
> Hoy son apenas 46, pero preparate porque en breve cumplirás como 10.000 (y está permitido festejártelos ¿no?).
> 
> En fin, de momento he podido encontrar la forma de "miaumiarte" ¡feliz cumpleaños!


Gracias, Calambur. Mi gatito se va a poner celoso cuando vea esa imagen. Muy simpática.


chamyto said:


> ¡ Muchas felicidades Agró !


Gracias, chamyto, un saludo.


gatogab said:


> *¡felicidades, muchacho!*​


Grazie, cumpari. Salutami Napule!


Angel.Aura said:


> Mi unisco ai festeggiamenti
> Auguri!


Grazie a te, moderatrice _pacinziusa_...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La última, como siempre.

Felicidades, Agró. Siempre es un auténtico placer leerte.


----------



## Agró

Valeria Mesalina said:


> La última, como siempre.
> 
> Felicidades, Agró. Siempre es un auténtico placer leerte.


Gratias tibi, Valeria pulcherrima, ago.


----------



## SDLX Master

No tengo el gusto de conocerte, pero igual, muy feliz cumpleaños.


----------



## Agró

SDLX Master said:


> No tengo el gusto de conocerte, pero igual, muy feliz cumpleaños.


Encantado de saludarte. Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

> Grazie, cumpari. Salutami Napule!


 
*Napule ti risponn*


----------



## Namarne

Uy, qué despiste. Muchísimas felicidades.


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Uy, qué despiste. Muchísimas felicidades.



No passa res. Moltes gràcies i felicitats a tu també pels sis mil.


----------



## Mate

Bueno, por aquí todavía es veintinueve de mayo por eso de que somos un país atrasado y las noticias siempre llegan tarde. 

Pero vamos, ¡nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena!

¡Que los cumplas muy feliz, Agró!
​ 



(o tal vez deba resignarme a aceptar que los hayas cumplido muy feliz).


----------



## Agró

Mateamargo said:


> Bueno, por aquí todavía es veintinueve de mayo por eso de que somos un país atrasado y las noticias siempre llegan tarde.
> 
> Pero vamos, ¡nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena!
> 
> ¡Que los cumplas muy feliz, Agró!
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> (o tal vez deba resignarme a aceptar que los hayas cumplido muy feliz).


Gracias, mate.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades!


Gratias tibi, magister dilectissime, ago.


----------



## Tomby

Moltes felicitats i com diu la cançó: _que facis molts anys! _
Disculpa el retard, no acostumo a mirar sovint aquest fòrum.


----------



## Agró

Tombatossals said:


> Moltes felicitats i com diu la cançó: _que facis molts anys! _
> Disculpa el retard, no acostumo a mirar sovint aquest fòrum.


Gràcies, nen, i que tu ho vegis...
No hi ha res a disculpar.
Una abraçada.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Una miqueta tard... Per molts anys!

Força el canut... etc.!


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Una miqueta tard... Per molts anys!
> 
> Força el canut... etc.!


Gràcies, _cuate_.


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchas, muchas felicidades. Que sigas cumpliendo muchos y yo los vea para poder seguir aprendiendo de ti.

Un abrazo y que disfrutes tu día


----------



## Prima Facie

Huy, ahora que me doy cuenta casi te felicito un año más tarde...disculpa.


----------



## Agró

Prima Facie said:


> Huy, ahora que me doy cuenta casi te felicito un año más tarde...disculpa.



¿Un año? Pelín exagerááá.
Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Un año más tarde es ahora. 
Nueva ocasión para felicitar a nuestro querido Agró.
¡Por muchos años, salud!


----------



## Lurrezko

Per molts anys, nen. Quin aniversari més ensopit, amb aquests disgustos que ens dóna el futbol...


----------



## infinite sadness

Auguri anche da parte mia.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias por cumplir años, Agró (digo, porque se trata de una ocasión buena para un brindis, algo que no debe desaprovecharse...).

*¡Muchas felicidades, maestro!*


----------



## bondia

No había visto este hilo y envié un PM por no tener que buscarte en "thanks, but no thanks"
Así, por partida doble:
¡Feliz cumpleaños!
Happy birthday!
Feliç aniversari!
bondia


----------



## blasita

Yo también envié un MP.  Pero he visto ahora este hilo y quería repetir lo que ya te he dicho: *¡Muchas Felicidades!*  Que cumplas muchísimos más, y nosotros que sigamos disfrutando de ti en los foros.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Agró

Hola, coleguis.

Muchas gracias por la felicitación, sois cumplidores y una gente magnífica; y ahora, si queréis sumaros a la fiesta que tengo montada aquí, repetid esta letanía*CUATRO *veces, 

*VISCA EL BARÇA!!!*
​
¿Por qué? ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué?, os preguntaréis.

Pues porque son los mejores, ea.

Gracias.

Luis


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> *VISCA EL BARÇA!!!*
> ​


 
*V I S C A ! ! ! *​
Eh, ¡eso es elegir bien el día del cumpleaños!  Moltes felicitats i per molts anys!!


----------



## Pinairun

*¡VISCA EL BARÇA!* 







*¡VISCA!*

A petición de Agró (Que es su cumple).


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> A petición de Agró (Que es su cumple).



Lo tenéis muy consentido


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Visca, noi!

Dejando a un lado la linda actuación de los Mossos en Plaça Catalunya, todo bien.
El Messi-cano (Léase Chicharito) ni vio la pelota.

Una abraçada, chicot!


----------



## Namarne

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Dejando a un lado la linda actuación de los Mossos en Plaça Catalunya, todo bien.


Bah, qué sería una celebración sin los mossos d'esquadra, no van a decepcionar a sus fans.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> y ahora, si queréis sumaros a la fiesta que tengo montada aquí, repetid esta letanía CUATRO veces, VISCA EL BARÇA!!!


Agró, ¿te-te-tengo que decirlo?. No sé si soy capaz...
Pero sí, ¡feliz cumpleaños!: eso es fácil.

(En el fondo lo hago para no consentirte todo, como dice Lurrezko)


----------



## blasita

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Agró, ¿te-te-tengo que decirlo?. No sé si soy capaz...
> Pero sí, ¡feliz cumpleaños!: eso es fácil.



¡Yo tampoco!  Lo siento.

Pero sí es que verdad que me alegré un montón y lo celebré (porque era internacional...).

¿Qué tal la resaca?


----------



## Lurrezko

Cómo sois, mira que hacerle un feo al muchacho...


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Cómo sois, mira que hacerle un feo al muchacho...



Oye, que yo estaba saltando de alegría, guapo, y eso no lo hago normalmente, que una ya tiene una edad ... 

Bueno, a ver si me empollo un poco más el libro de catalán, que lo llevo bastante mal, como ya has visto.

Saluditos.


----------



## Yulan

¡Buenos días a todos! 

¿Puedo unirme a las felicitaciones?  

* ¡Feliz  **Cumpleaños,  Agró!* ​ 

Y aprovechando ... ¿puedo saludar a Aldonza?


----------



## Namarne

Vamos, vamos, que no cuesta tanto. Aunque sólo sea por Agró...  Además de aquí no sale, no os preocupéis. 
Yo si fuera al revés no tendría ningún problema en decir Viva el... ehm... Viva el... err... Viva el R... 
(¡Viva el Real Madrid!)  (Esto fruto de una exceso de euforia, aprovechadas, ¡pero lo negaré siempre!)


----------



## blasita

Namarne said:


> Vamos, vamos, que no cuesta tanto. Aunque sólo sea por Agró...  Además de aquí no sale, no os preocupéis.
> Yo si fuera al revés no tendría ningún problema en decir Viva el... ehm... Viva el... err... Viva el R...
> (¡Viva el Real Madrid!)  (Esto fruto de una exceso de euforia, aprovechadas, ¡pero lo negaré siempre!)



Pues ya puedes ir practicando, majo ... Repito que (y no es pelotilleo) me alegré y me aleg... me aleg... un mont´.... 

Un abrazo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> Vamos, vamos, que no cuesta tanto. Aunque sólo sea por Agró...


 
Bueno, si es por Agró... ¿Vale algo tipo: ¡_so bizca, Barsa!_?

Hola Yulan


----------



## Agró

Sé que es pedir demasiado, chicas. Olvidadlo, yo no lo haría en el otro caso, (solo de pensarlo me viene urticaria).

Ti ringrazio, Yulan.


----------



## Yulan

Di nulla  Agró!
Saluditos


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Agró.

¡Toma ya, ya me salió la vena lacónica! Si eso, otro día te hago un poema.


----------



## k-in-sc

Happy belated birthday Agró, here's a cake


----------



## Agró

k-in-sc said:


> Happy belated birthday Agró, here's a cake



Thank you, love.

Any news about your mule?
(Look for him/her in the East.)


----------



## Agró

RIU said:


> Felicidades Agró.
> 
> ¡Toma ya, ya me salió la vena lacónica! Si eso, otro día te hago un poema.


Gràcies, RIU.
(en lacònic, )


----------



## k-in-sc

Agró said:


> Thank you, love.
> Any news about your mule?
> (Look for him/her in the East .)


Look for her in the east?  Actually she moved west:
http://www.candsdreamdonkeys.com/farm.php
(she's in the slideshow at the bottom, between two ugly dogs , also in the last pic, grazing and looking as big as a house)


----------



## Agró

k-in-sc said:


> Look for her in the east?



Thought you had *North West* and *South *Carolina under control...


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, right! By that I mean I live in South Carolina ... but very, very far north in the state. Similar to "I was born in 1963 ... but very, very late in the year"


----------



## kreiner

Dicen que todos los santos tienen su octava. Y yo perdiéndome esto. Muchas felicidades, Agró. Como me gusta decir, I agree with Agró.


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Dicen que todos los santos tienen su octava. Y yo perdiéndome esto. Muchas felicidades, Agró. Como me gusta decir, I agree with Agró.



Pensaba que tenían novena.

Muchas gracias, maestro.


----------



## kreiner

Curiosamente, la novena se celebra antes de la fiesta. La octava después. Cosas de la liturgia.
Un cordial saludo. Lo de maestro, si acaso, a ti, que a mí hasta lo de profesor me viene grande.


----------



## torrebruno

Felicidades, maestro; estás hecho un chaval.
Y por supuesto...

*V I S C A E L B A R Ç A *
*M A N Q U E P I E R D A !!!*

*(contra mi BETIS, un poné)*​


----------



## Agró

torrebruno said:


> Felicidades, maestro; estás hecho un chaval.
> Y por supuesto...
> 
> *V I S C A E L B A R Ç A *
> *M A N Q U E P I E R D A !!!*
> 
> *(contra mi BETIS, un poné)*​



Un poné, un poné...
Ya perdieron el año pasado (muy buen Betis aquel día). Nos veremos la temporada que viene.

Muchas gracias, torrebruno.


----------



## chamyto

Japi berdei tu llu 
japi berdei tu llu 
japi berdei , japi berdei
japi berdei tu llu.

Feliz cumpleaños , querido Agró .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

chamyto said:


> Japi berdei tu llu
> japi berdei tu llu
> japi berdei , japi berdei
> japi berdei tu llu.


Muchacho, ¡traduce!, que no_ te se _entiende _na'_


----------



## chamyto

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Muchacho, ¡traduce!, que no_ te se _entiende _na'_


 
Léelo tal cual está escrito . ;-)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

chamyto said:


> Léelo tal cual está escrito . ;-)


¡Ah, vale! Gracias: no había caído.


----------



## Agró

chamyto said:


> Léelo tal cual está escrito . ;-)


Se entiende, se entiende.
(Lo que pasa es que Aldonza no domina las variedades norcastellanas).

Muchas gracias, chamyto.


----------



## k-in-sc

chamyto said:


> Japi berdei tu llu
> japi berdei tu llu
> japi berdei , japi berdei
> japi berdei tu llu.


----------



## capitas

The best agreement is agreeing with Agro(ing). An authentic pleasure to share forum with you, at your best possible ever age (mine, jeje).
Happy birthday.
And don't all of you pretend to be the last one.... it's me


----------



## Agró

capitas said:


> The best agreement is agreeing with Agro(ing). An authentic pleasure to share forum with you, at your best possible ever age (mine, jeje).
> Happy birthday.
> And don't all of you pretend to be the last one.... it's me


I'm _*agroing*_ with you.

Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Llego cuando ya no queda ni un miserable pedazo de torta, pero bueno: ¡Feliz cumpleaños atrasado, Agró! Todavía te faltan tres para doblar el codo, ¡ánimo!


----------



## Agró

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Feliz cumpleaños atrasado, Agró!



Más vale que has puesto la coma en su sitio.

Muchas gracias, Adolfo.


----------

